# Chat session?



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Would you like me to add a time when you would like to hold a Fibro chat session?Follow the "Chat" link at the top of the screen as to the format for time/date etc..The IBS Group uses Yahoo for chatting.Jeff


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jeffrey:I'm so glad to hear from you. I guess the word got out that I was looking for you. I would like to get a chatnite set-up. The fibromyalgia group use to meet on Monday nights anywhere from 9:30 p.m. (eastern time) and on. That time is still okay for me if it's okay with you and the rest of our members. What do you think fellow fm'ers? Do you want to stick with the same day and time? Thanks Jeffrey


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

It would be great if you could supply me with the first name of the person who is going to moderate as well as an email address that someone can contact for more information.J*


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Jeffrey and Weener, Yes, please do set up a Chat time for us, and I also hope we can get about the same time as we use to get. Weener, thanks for keeping on top of this for us!!!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jeffrey:I'm not familiar with the term "moderator". Can you tell me what that person does? I don't think we had one on the other chatline and is it necessary to have one? I'm sorry that I don't know more about this stuff, but Parkview was my first chatline that I joined. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I'm going to post the chat on the Chat Page for 9:30pmEST on Monday's. I'll leave the moderator blank for now. If you decide to change the date/time please let me know.J*[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 08-21-2000).]


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jeffrey:It was great meeting you last night on the IBS board. Thanks for getting our chatnite set-up. I really appreciate all that you've done.


----------

